# When I click on a thread the original post



## fdcyclone (May 18, 2009)

does not come up. How can I change that?


----------



## grothe (May 18, 2009)

Read this link....I think this is what you're talkin about.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73414


----------



## fdcyclone (May 18, 2009)

I didnt see anything there. When I click on a post it goes right to the replys so I never know what the original thread was about.


----------



## grothe (May 18, 2009)

Ya got me....that thread has no replies, what do you get from that link??


----------



## fdcyclone (May 18, 2009)

Ok got it had a brain fart when I followed the link the first time.Thanks


----------



## grothe (May 18, 2009)

Did ya get it straightened out?


----------

